# Successful Skill Assessment..yipeeee.. what next



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey all..

I am one happy person today, we just got the result for ACS skill assessment, and it is positive. Got a mail from our consultant that applying for visa is next.

there are so many things to do in such little time, dont know where to start form.

1. IELTS, since we are form India, it is mandatory. though we have studied in english medium school and we talk more in english in day to day life than in Hindi, but still we have to appear for it.

2. marriage registration, we g ot married feb 8th this year, so we need to do that bit as well as soon as possible, and in india things take time.

3. my passport expired a few years back, so i need to get that going as well.

4. shekhar(my husband), has given his passport for addition of my name as spouse and change of address. that process is on and we will get the passport in a couple of weeks.

now thing that i want to ask,

1. what all documents are needed for the visa?

2. we gave all the paper for the acs, that would be all the degrees of shekhar and all the reference letters by the employees(previous and current), what else is required.

3. How long do you think an IT professional visa would take?

4. Should we apply for state specific visa? because we get stuck at the state for 2 years.. am confused.

5. we were planning for melb, but now looking at the weather canberra looks promising too. is canberra equally goor for IT professionals or will it be a mistake to choose canberra?

6. what all should we prepare other than the visa application for the move which will happen say one yr form now, (i am assuming it would take one year for the visa).

Cheers
anj


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

That's fantastic news. Another thing to cross off the list!




> 1. what all documents are needed for the visa?


It all depends on which visa you're applying for. Are you using an agent for the visa application or was it just for the skills assessment? 



> 2. we gave all the paper for the acs, that would be all the degrees of shekhar and all the reference letters by the employees(previous and current), what else is required.


There is a checklist that accompanies the visa application, it gives all the details there.



> 3. How long do you think an IT professional visa would take?


There's no visa called IT professional. Do you mean Skilled Independent?



> 4. Should we apply for state specific visa? because we get stuck at the state for 2 years.. am confused.


You should really try to consider a visa that gives you Permanent Residence, it may take a bit longer but the benefits outweigh the wait.



> 5. we were planning for melb, but now looking at the weather canberra looks promising too. is canberra equally goor for IT professionals or will it be a mistake to choose canberra?


It's a personal choice. I live just outside Melbourne and I love it. We chose Melbourne because of it's mediterranean-style culture and it's one of the best places in the country if you are in IT. You have to consider not only the job situation but if you'd like to live there as opposed to somewhere that will be a hotter climate or more spectacular scenery.



> 6. what all should we prepare other than the visa application for the move which will happen say one yr form now, (i am assuming it would take one year for the visa).


Have a look at the sticky at the top of the forum page "a list of things you need to do before you emigrate"....that'll give you a good start.

Good luck!!!

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Anj, 

I just wanted to add my CONGRATULATIONS for getting the ACS pass. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Dolly, I am sorry for a late reply, have been busy off late.

well we are applying for skilled independant visa, and we are going thru a consultant based in perth. I am surprised since our acs did not take as much time as we were expecting. it took 25 days all included.

but it will be a while before we can apply for the visa. we need to sort things out here. My passport expired a while back so i need to apply for a fresh passport, my husband had applied for change of address and inclusion of spouse name about 2 months back, we are yet to receive his passport back. and because his passport will be reissued, we can not appear for the ielts. our marriage registration is also on hold because of passport issues. darn... i hate it but things in india are slower thn the rest of the world. 


when i say IT professional visa, i meant a skilled independent visa for an IT professional, I believe they take lesser time fro some skills and longer for some, depending on the requirement of the same skill there.

The reason I was considering melb or canberra was because of the weather conditions there. I am from New Delhi, India with extreme climate. when it gets cold, it is nice and cold, the temperature touches 2-3 degree minimum. and when i say hot, the temperature can go as high as 45 degree. so i wouldn't want to go to a place that is hot. i have seen enough heat in my hometown. and me and my husband are winter people, we are happy in winters and sad and irritated in summers. 

also, what are the steps for the visa process? when do they ask for a clearance from the police deptt., and the medical?? I believe they keep asking you for papers and things off and on.. how true is that and can anyone tell me what exactly is the procedure.. i am just curious. 

thanx for all the help.

anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, and Karen, many thanx for the mssg..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

The next step would be to fill out the visa application form making sure you have included all the relevant attachments they require (don't forget, they'll want certified copies of all the docs you sent to the ACS). 

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)

If you click on the link "document checklist 175" this will give you the info on what they want you to include with your application.

Once you've submitted your application, you will be assigned a Case Officer (this could take anywhere between 4 - 6 weeks, if not longer).

The Case Officer will notify you when to apply for your police checks and medicals.

Dolly


----------

